# Push pull legs for mass



## Closey91 (Aug 3, 2014)

Has anyone had success with a push pull legs split? I am tall and looking for more thickness and size.

Can anyone give me a break down of a P/P/L split? Or another routine that they have had success with hitting each muscle twice a week.


----------



## jaymz1975 (Sep 14, 2015)

I did think of switching to a push/pull/legs routine myself.

The last few months i've been using an Upper / lower split and actually getting great results training each muscle twice a week so I've decided to stay with this. As people have told me on here, 'if it ain't broke don't fix it'. So I'll be staying with this until it stops working.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

For mass you want to be doing heavy compound lifts.

Try a Lower/Upper routine if you can go 4 times a week.

Here's a Lower/Upper;

*Upper A*
Bench
Deadlift
Overhead press

*Lower A*
Squats
Hammies
Calf raise

*Upper B*
Bench
Chins
Yates row

*Lower B*
Leg press
Straigh leg deadlift
Smith calf raise

Here's a PPL if you insist on it:

*[Push] *Bench 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. Dips 3x10. Skull Crushers 3x12-15.

*[Pull] *Deadlift 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. Chins 3x10. Barbell Curls 3x12-15.

*[Legs]* Squats 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. SLDL 3x10. Calf Raises 3x15-20.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Closey91 said:


> Has anyone had success with a push pull legs split? I am tall and looking for more thickness and size.
> 
> Can anyone give me a break down of a P/P/L split? Or another routine that they have had success with hitting each muscle twice a week.


If you're looking at doing a traditional compound based PPL then I think most people would advise one day on one day off... so not really twice a week.

Here is an example of what I used to do:

Bench (work up to a 6-8 rep max set)
OH Press (work up to a 6-8 rep max set)
Dips 3 x 8-10 (with drop set after last set)
Lateral Raises 3 x 10-12
Push Downs 3 x 10-12

Deadlift (work up to a 3-6 rep max set)
Pullups (3 sets working up in weight, last set drop all weight after failure and go again)
Any rowing movement (machine, t-bar, yates etc) (3 x 8-10)
Bent over flys (3 x 8-12)
Bicep curps (3 x 8-12)

Squat (work up to a 6-10 rep max set)
Leg press (work up to a 10-12 rep max set)
SLDL 3 x 8-12
Ham Curl 3 x 8-12
Calf raise 3 x 8-12

For me it was the first exercise that was the main show... everything else could be chopped about.

IMO if you do that properly you'd struggle to do the whole thing twice a week as performance would drop from fatigue... I would usually do 3-4 sessions a week. 5 if feeling really good, but not consistently.

I then changed it and moved shoulders out into it's own day so it because a 4 day split.


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Works very well for me. I've no intention of switching any time soon.

I train 3 days on, 1 day off then repeat.

My typical breakdown looks like:

Pull -

Back movement #1 - 4 sets

Back movement #2 - 4 sets

Back movement #3 - 4 sets

Rear delt movement #1 - 3 sets

Trap movement #1 - 4 sets

Bicep movement #1 - 4 sets

Push:

Chest Movement #1 - 4 sets

Chest Movement #2 - 4 sets

Side delt movement #1 - 4 sets

Front delt movement #1 - 4 sets

Tricep movement #1 - 4 sets

Legs:

Quad dominant movement #1 - 5 sets

Quad dominant movement #2 - 5 sets

Ham dominant movement #1 - 5 sets

Ham dominant movement #2 - 5 sets

Calf movement #1 - 5 sets

Walking lunges - 4 lengths of gym.

10 reps for most movements. I'll throw in drop sets every now and then. Nothing fancy, all standard exercises.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DAY 1 - BACK SQUAT , CG CHINS , BOR , RDL

DAY 2 - FRONT SQUAT , BB BENCH , FLOOR PRESS , DIPS , CALFS

DAY 3 - BACK SQUATS , DEADLIFT , GHR , BICEPS

DAY 4 - FRONT SQUAT , INCLINE DB BENCH , DB OHP SEATED , CALFS

DAY 5 - BACK SQUATS , WG CHINS , YATES ROW ,GHR

DAY 6 - FRONT SQUAT, BB OHP, INCLINE DB BENCH ,PRESSDOWN,CALFS

MAIN SET FOLLOWED BY 50% OF THE LAST SET X 30 REPS NO STOPPING OR LOCKING OUT .

ALL SETS ARE 8X3 UNLESS MARKED WITH * WHICH MEANS 2X30 TUT REPS OR ** WHICH MEANS 3X15 .


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I follow a PPL but i have an add leg day in (P,L,P,L)

Bench, Inc press, Push press, Flyes, Military press, Side raises, Cgbp

Deadlifts, Rows, Pulldowns, Chins, Curls, Rear delts

Squats, Leg press, Leg ext, Hack squat, Calves

Sldl, Ghr, Ham curls, Lunges, Calves


----------

